# 4K Unified Entertainment System - I dont' think so



## zubinh (Jun 7, 2004)

I feel deceived by Tivo. On the Tivo Bolt + packaging they advertise 4K and slap the Amazon and Vudu logos on it. I come to find out that only Netflix and Youtube are supported in 4K. I feel deceived. I spent $1100 on this box that cannot match the streaming capabilities of a $100 Roku. Thanks for any explanation.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

You won't get much of an explanation from TiVo, here, since this is an unaffiliated user forum. You may want to post to the official TiVo forums, >here<, if looking for feedback from someone on TiVo's payroll.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

zubinh said:


> I feel deceived by you Tivo. On the Tivo Bolt + packaging you advertise 4K and slap the Amazon and Vudu logos on it. I come to find out that only Netflix and Youtube are supported in 4K. I feel deceived. I spent $1100 on this box that cannot compete with a $100 Roku.


And a $100 Roku can't yet do what a TiVo can, our dilemma as users.


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm confused, you really thought the Bolt+ had these apps in 4K because of the retail packaging?
According to your post history you should have known this, I mean you basically said as much back in July in a thread you started re: Dolby Vision/Atmos support in the Vudu app:



> Tivo markets the Bolt as a 4k Unified Entertainment System and a major app like Vudu is not supported. Ridiculous. Any ETA for 4k Vudu?


Just a month ago on December 5th might as well started the same thread as today:


> I think it's deceiving for Tivo to put Amazon and Vudu logos on the Bolt's packaging and then not provide 4K. At least have a disclaimer or provide an estimate for implementation.


When did you think the Bolt+ was different? in October when you said there's no reason to upgrade?



> With 4K TVs providing apps that you can access 4K content on without having to switch inputs, the streaming features of the Bolt are both redundant and inferior. Add in the high cost of the "All In" plan and there really is no reason to upgrade from a previous Tivo unit until 4K broadcasts come about or at least until Tivo's 4K streaming capabilities increase greatly.


or again back in June when you didn't see a point in upgrading:


> I don't see the need for a Bolt Pro anymore. With people buying Smart TV's, there is no longer a need to switch inputs to watch streaming services. Keeping your Roamio Pro or Plus probably makes more sense since it has more tuners. There won't be any 4k broadcast content for years, the infrastructure doesn't exist to support it.
> 
> I'll upgrade to a 4K Smart TV this year. But I'm gonna keep my Roamio Plus Lifetime, turn off all streaming functions and just use the smart functions of the TV. The Tivo will be reduced to just a DVR for the 4k TV and I'll use the streaming capabilities of the Mini on the non 4k, non smart TVs.


So? I don't get it, are you just venting a bit? ;/
I wouldn't have even looked at your history but I remembered the thread from a month ago...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

zubinh said:


> Yes Im well aware of that avenue. You are in a forum that describes itself as: "Have a suggestion for TiVo? You have come to the right place. Please let us know...we are listening!"


Touche'! I hadn't ever noticed that forum description. Of course, it could also be interpreted as TCF users are listening, but have no power to do anything about any suggestions that might be made. _But we're listening...!!!_



zubinh said:


> And yes I am venting. If enough prospective buyers realize these shortcomings and it comes to Tivo's attention, then I'm satisfied. Maybe it gets them to realize this should be a more urgent priority.


Well ponying-up $1100 for a product that doesn't do what you want is certainly gonna learn 'em!


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

You want to complain. Complain to the app makers. Just like smart tv's the Xbox one s and the PS4 pro. They are all lacking 4K apps


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

I agree it isn't TiVo that makes the apps..... it's amazon, Netflix, HBO, etc. I hope the IP agreements TiVo is signing includes a requirement for those folks to write apps for the TiVo (my suspicion is the apps already exist for the new platform and that's why the existing platform is so underinvested)... but I could be very disappointed when the new platform rolls out......


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

alexb said:


> I agree it isn't TiVo that makes the apps..... it's amazon, Netflix, HBO, etc. I hope the IP agreements TiVo is signing includes a requirement for those folks to write apps for the TiVo (my suspicion is the apps already exist for the new platform and that's why the existing platform is so underinvested)... but I could be very disappointed when the new platform rolls out......


To be honest. I am not sure they do. I mean why does Hulu only have 4K for the game consoles. Vudu screwed everyone with that stupid Vizio deal Netflix has been slow with HDR support also. And well Amazon is Amazon. They don't have a 4K app for Vizio tvs because of there google dispute


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

compnurd said:


> To be honest. I am not sure they do. I mean why does Hulu only have 4K for the game consoles. Vudu screwed everyone with that stupid Vizio deal Netflix has been slow with HDR support also. And well Amazon is Amazon. They don't have a 4K app for Vizio tvs because of there google dispute


Of course Netflix etc do their own apps, it's the only way for Netflix etc to keep the UI consistent, security consistent etc. now they may outsource it. Why don't you see all apps on all devices with all features - test matrix and tech debt, its expensive to maintain multiple platforms, so they depriotitise platforms with few subscribers. This is why we need to be on same platform as TiVo supplies to the cable companies.

Of course I recognize I could be wrong, but I don't think so given my experience in large scale software development.


----------

